# Kong or Everlasting Treat Ball?????



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Stella, our Schnoodle, needs a new toy to keep her busy. She loves her planet dog orbees and badcuz rubber toys....so I'm thinking she would like a kong or an everlasting treat ball. Neither are inexpensive so I wanted to see what others think....

she's a 1 1/2 year old Schoodle who loves to chew. She can chew through one of those Hartz Dentist's best chew sticks in a couple of hours....

Thoughts???


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

We've used both & prefer the Kong. The stuff that fits best in the treat ball are the preformed treats they sell to go with it = not a great ingredients list plus once your dog wets the whole thing down by slobbering all over it, the whole treat pops right out and lasts about 2 minutes - not everlasting at all.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> We've used both & prefer the Kong. The stuff that fits best in the treat ball are the preformed treats they sell to go with it = not a great ingredients list plus once your dog wets the whole thing down by slobbering all over it, the whole treat pops right out and lasts about 2 minutes - not everlasting at all.


that's exactly what I was looking for....how long the "everlasting" part is! Sounds like a kong is a better choice for Miss Stella!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My dog is not a real power chewer, but he makes very short work of the Never Lasting treats. Replacement treats are ridiculously expensive. The ball itself is a pretty good thing, though. I fill it with kibble and throw in a few liver treats, and that keeps him occupied for a while. Even after the food is gone, he rampages around the house with the ball.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the "treat ball" is a great tool, but I personally wouldn't use the "treats" that come in it. I haven't read the ingredient list, but I'm sure they're just as awful as Beggin' Strips! lol.

I like to control what my dogs eat, by filling his KONG with peanut-butter and dog treats I'm doing just that.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

We like the Kong because there are so many options for it. You can buy the premade treats to stuff it, or fill with what you have on hand- peanut butter, yogurt, sweet potato, etc. Our pup likes hers frozen with some baby food (chicken, beef or sweet potato) and some of her treat kibble mixed in. It typically takes her a solid 30-45 minutes to get through if it's frozen.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We use the Kong ball for Zoey, and a regular Kong for Maggie.. Zoey is a much more determined dog.. so what may take Maggie an hour to get out of her kong, would only take Zoey 2 minutes. The Kong ball works really well.. we just fill it with whatever.. The harder to get out the better!  Usually I slice up a food roll into cubes and put the pieces in there.


----------



## 275i7 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm extremely happy with every Kong product I own. I've got the normal Kong, the treat/dental ball, a floating kong, and numerous squeaky toys made out of tennis ball like material. I admit my Lab is really a power chewer, but thus far, I have lost one toy, a friends German Shepherd murdered a squeaky ball. Besides that, everything is in perfect condition. 

Her regular Kong is her absolute favorite toy, if she isn't working on getting a biscuit out of it, she's wanting to play fetch with it. It bounces randomly, which keeps her on her toes. I really, really recommend getting one. 

I have looked at a few Everlasting products, personally, they just don't seem on par with Kong's quality. Maybe thats just me...?


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

And the winner is a kong....Stella loves it! Especially when I put treats in it...but she is equally happy running around the house with it too!


Thank you all for the great advice!!!


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

A Kong is much better. You can put more in it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I love the everlasting treat ball, and so does Basil, lol! I wouldn't use the treats they recommend, I use Basil's kibble. Personally I think it lasts much longer than a Kong. Even frozen solid, Kongs are emptied VERY quickly. What's great about the everlasting fun ball is that it can be easy or challenging: just fill it with kibble or wedge bigger treats in there as obstacles. With crunchy treats he can crunch them up into smaller pieces to get them to fall out, and non-crunchy treats he has to figure out a way to get the hole open and wiggle the treat out. Once I stuck a marshmallow in his everlasting fun ball and he was at it for half an hour  With the Kong his tongue reaches every space and it's cleaned out in no time.

However, I wouldn't consider it to be "everlasting." That's not really it's purpose in my opinion, though. If you want a treat dispensing toy that lasts a really long time, I recommend looking at toys from the Busy Buddy brand. Basil has a Tug-a-Jug and it's a seriously challenging, time-consuming treat dispenser. You can put obstacles like golf balls in it to make it even more challenging. Basil only plays with it when he's in the mood, though, so when he's feeling a little lazier that's when the everlasting fun ball comes in  

What I like best about both of these is that I can use Basil's kibble, which is much healthier than adding treats on top of his regular diet, and if he needs something higher value, I can fill either with chips of dehydrated liver. With the Kong I was mostly limited to things like peanut butter and cheese, which isn't something I want to be feeding too terribly much of. Kibble doesn't work in the Kong because it all falls out at once.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

One vote for the Kong! My GS mix loves hers. It's a treat when filled with peanut butter, and a ball when not.

Tennis balls don't last 15 minutes with her, and other toys not much longer. Although she has tried, she hasn't done any damage to the Kong in a month.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I gave my dog an everlasting treat ball.. and the big one because she is a GSD. She got the treat out of one side and scarfed it down and had the runs for TWO DAYS. 

I still let her have the everlasting treat but only for short periods of time.. 

Kong is good too. I was trying to find something that would last... and am still trying to find something that will last. Once the Kong is empty she could not care less about it.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I prefer the everlasting treat ball, but you shouldn't buy the treat that has the "screw" like treat in the middle (to connect the two treats), with enough pressure it pushes the other side out. When its just the two treats on either side, it's harder for them to work with. Usually it gets down to a small rim around the opening and it will keep them busy attempting to get that last little bit. 

My two have never had an interest in the regular Kongs.


----------



## PuggleMommy57 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep! The Kong is the one for my puppy. Nena loves her Kong.


----------



## VeronicaScott (Jun 15, 2010)

I love the treat ball. By far my favorite dog toy ever! The kong my dogs went through in days but the Treat ball has been able to withstand their jaws. I will occassionaly give them the treat inserts but I just use regular treats and put them in side. The Everlasting Fire Plug is by the same company as the Treat Ball and its loads of fun.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Haven't tried to everlasting ball, but kongs are very popular in my pack. I fill one with a little peanut butter, add some treats so they stick inside, seal it with peanut butter & freeze it overnight. My dogs go gaga over this for HOURS! lol The black kong is the best for hardcore chewers.


----------



## Kate0558 (Jul 9, 2010)

We got a kong for my puppy and she hasn't touched it at all... If you put something inside it... she still didn't care. Idk maybe it was the shape of it that she hated cus we got her the bone shaped one and she'll use that but only if theres peanut butter in it. 

And one of my good friends has the everlasting treat ball for her puppy and he LOVES it... and it really is everlasting for him. So i guess it just depends on your individual dog.


----------

